# Sticky  New Bulletin for Gen 2 water leak



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Date: December 14, 2016

Subject: 16147 - Customer Satisfaction Program
 Center High Mount Stop Lamp Water Leak

Models: 2016-2017 Chevrolet Cruze

To: All General Motors Dealers


General Motors is releasing Customer Satisfaction Program 16147 today. The total number of U.S. vehicles involved is 147,982. Please see the attached bulletin for details. 

*Customer Letter Mailing*
The customer letter mailing will begin the first week of January, 2017.




_Attention:_
_This program is in effect until January 31, 2019._




_Make_
_Model_
_Model Year_
_RPO_
_Description_
 _From_
_To_
 Chevrolet
Cruze
2016
2017

Involved vehicles are marked “open” on the Investigate Vehicle History screen in GM Global Warranty Management system. This site should always be checked to confirm vehicle involvement prior to beginning any required inspections and/or repairs. 

_Condition_
On certain 2016-2017 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, the center high mount stop lamp (CHMSL) fasteners may back off over time and cause a water leak, allowing water to flow into the rear compartment battery tub. When the battery tub fills with water to a height of 50mm or more, the DC/DC converter module board and connector are exposed to water which may cause corrosion. If water drains below the DC/DC converter, a resistive short may occur on the printed circuit board which could result in an unattended fire when the DC/DC converter is powered. 
_Correction_
Dealers are to inspect for water damage in the battery tub electrical components, and replace the CHSML gaskets and nuts (adding Loctite to the nut).


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for this... I received an email today saying there was an open recall on the Cruze. Now I know why. Thanks again!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stuck.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I was at my dealer last weekend.
One of the guys was on a electron hunt for a genII.....no restart after auto-stop.

Found the battery well about 1" deep in water....didn't play well with the circuit board in there......guess the recall is legit, eh?

Rob


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Water in the trunk can cause serious electrical issues. If the PDC is located inside the trunk and gets submerged in water then the body harness must be replaced. Also the IBS could be affected which will not allow the battery to charge properly.
PDC=Power Distribution Centre
IBS=Intelligent Battery Sensor


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

Robby said:


> I was at my dealer last weekend.
> One of the guys was on a electron hunt for a genII.....no restart after auto-stop.
> 
> Found the battery well about 1" deep in water....didn't play well with the circuit board in there......guess the recall is legit, eh?
> ...


we haven't had any that bad come through my dealer yet.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

This occurred on my 2016 back in the fall, and they had GM engineers come in and properly diagnose and fix the issue. My car was out of commission for about 2 weeks. Symptoms started with my radio not displaying on the touch screen (backup cam would work), followed by my start stop flaking out and not turning the car back on after a light turned green. While it was properly diagnosed in the fall, the radio issue started occurring the first week of ownership (in May) and was panned off as a needed software update. During the summer the issue was non-existent, and only occurred on mornings when there was dew and moisture built up on the car.


It was initially labeled a condensation issue until they took apart the whole trunk and most of the cabin to figure out the issue.


This issue caused serious damage to my electronics and some sort of sensor and had it not been under warranty, it'd of been a fortune to repair.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

My dealer contacted me like 2 weeks ago about this which is nice to have it before I even received the letter.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

I checked the battery tray in my Cruze today. We had a good melt and thankfully it's all dry in there.

Does anyone know how long it takes to perform the recall work?


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

which light exactly is this and does it leak inside car too? thank you. I have gen 2 2017 cruze manaul shift LS. PS:Ive no light on back dash the only other one is on top of roof back above back winshield, how would that long one above back glass leak in trunk? Thank you!!!


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

It the rear center brake light above the rear window. They will have to order new parts even if they don't find water. They want them to replace the gaskets and bolts and put new sealant on the bolts.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

pontiacgt said:


> It the rear center brake light above the rear window. They will have to order new parts even if they don't find water. They want them to replace the gaskets and bolts and put new sealant on the bolts.


Thanks so its the long bar on outside of car top of back windshield huh? wow how that goes to the trunk is beyond me but bummer. Ours in only 5 mo's old I was hoping we werent inc


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

What would early symptoms of this be? I'm potentially wondering if it has to do with the problem I'm having. It just rained a ton recently and had some ice prior where I left my vehicle while on vacation


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

Got my car into the dealer this morning and it have the effects of the recall on my vehicle. Feeling like I may be one of the first ones to actually have trouble from it


----------



## gveinot (Dec 21, 2016)

took my daughter's 2017 in today for the correction. The Halifax dealer was well prepared and I was in and out very quickly.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

My hatch is unaffected.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

does anyone know how this is removed? It looks molded into the paint job at top of back shield long thin on outside w/ metal and paint around it.... sort makes me nervous dont want my paint chipped up by them. I dont even see how they get in this.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

Took my 2016 LT in yesterday for the recall. They replaced the high mount stop lamp nuts and gasket. In addition:
Drained water from the battery tub
Replaced the multi-function power supply converter
Replaced the fuel pump control module
Replace the fuse block


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've noticed that the dealership that did my recall never updated the system with my VIN marking it as complete. Is there any reason to call them up asking for it to be closed out?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

TexasRaider94 said:


> I've noticed that the dealership that did my recall never updated the system with my VIN marking it as complete. Is there any reason to call them up asking for it to be closed out?


Yeah, may as well. So it doesn't come up again when you take the car in again/to have it off the record as an open campaign when you sell it.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

TexasRaider94 said:


> I've noticed that the dealership that did my recall never updated the system with my VIN marking it as complete. Is there any reason to call them up asking for it to be closed out?


It takes a few weeks for GM system updates, if you call your dealership they will say the same.
Your recall was most likely done.


----------



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

Make that a couple of months. I just received a 'URGENT RECALL REPAIRS' postcard for recall # 16147. As previously posted, I took my car in January 25.



Bluman said:


> It takes a few weeks for GM system updates, if you call your dealership they will say the same.
> Your recall was most likely done.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

slothcruzer said:


> does anyone know how this is removed? It looks molded into the paint job at top of back shield long thin on outside w/ metal and paint around it.... sort makes me nervous dont want my paint chipped up by them. I dont even see how they get in this.


It is accessed from the interior. I happened to see mine while the repair was being performed. The side interior panels and the rear of the headliner were popped loose to access the fasteners. The fix, as stated above, is new gaskets and a sealant on the fasteners. The new gaskets used are over twice as thick as the originals.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Cat385B said:


> It is accessed from the interior. I happened to see mine while the repair was being performed. The side interior panels and the rear of the headliner were popped loose to access the fasteners. The fix, as stated above, is new gaskets and a sealant on the fasteners. The new gaskets used are over twice as thick as the originals.


Thank you for that info appreciate it very much, Did you notice any odor after it was done? I have asthma...thanks.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey is it normal for battery to retain condensation ? From what I can tell the well is dry but I cant get my hands in it in near batter but all sides of battery are damp like condensation rest of it is dry in well. It was 50 degrees day I checked but was prob hotter in sun. Our weather has been up and down. Thanks for input.


----------



## Cat385B (Mar 23, 2017)

slothcruzer said:


> Thank you for that info appreciate it very much, Did you notice any odor after it was done? I have asthma...thanks.


No, I did not. I did not pick up the car until 24 hours later, however. (Initial purchase, car was from auction)


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

my dealer makes it sound like if they see no water in well then no fix ordered (parts) ?? my battery is wet on outside but Im assuming condensation but not the well from I can feel.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

slothcruzer said:


> my dealer makes it sound like if they see no water in well then no fix ordered (parts) ?? my battery is wet on outside but Im assuming condensation but not the well from I can feel.



_Condition_
On certain 2016-2017 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, the center high mount stop lamp (CHMSL) fasteners may back off over time and cause a water leak, allowing water to flow into the rear compartment battery tub. When the battery tub fills with water to a height of 50mm or more, the DC/DC converter module board and connector are exposed to water which may cause corrosion. If water drains below the DC/DC converter, a resistive short may occur on the printed circuit board which could result in an unattended fire when the DC/DC converter is powered.

_Correction_
Dealers are to inspect for water damage in the battery tub electrical components, and replace the CHSML gaskets and nuts (adding Loctite to the nut).




they may not need to replace the module or electronics but the nuts and gaskets are for every car water or not.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

thanks will call again got a young girl who sounded very disinterested the first time how irritating.


Greggul8r said:


> _Condition_On certain 2016-2017 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, the center high mount stop lamp (CHMSL) fasteners may back off over time and cause a water leak, allowing water to flow into the rear compartment battery tub. When the battery tub fills with water to a height of 50mm or more, the DC/DC converter module board and connector are exposed to water which may cause corrosion. If water drains below the DC/DC converter, a resistive short may occur on the printed circuit board which could result in an unattended fire when the DC/DC converter is powered.
> _Correction_Dealers are to inspect for water damage in the battery tub electrical components, and replace the CHSML gaskets and nuts (adding Loctite to the nut).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Took it in for our first free oil and rotate service & mentioned it to tech he checked it out and replaced the gasket and screws on brake light or whatever no problem. Not sure why the only if needed thing prob I misunderstood and it was about the seats...Our seats dont have the issue he did check. (btw we did find a wet battery base by putting paper down in before we left, I dont think it was much but the envelope we shoved down in was def wet. The rcpt didnt say if they found water)
I always cant help but wonder how I know if they did the work LOL, Im un trusting till they win it, years back we had a heck of a time w/ dealers. They did tires and oil filter as I marked them all ahead of time LOL. Hey gotta be sure. But saying something would be very uncomfortable. Im glad it all went well.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

BTW I was working in trunk today and checked the battery well again, they must of dried it out and it was very wet previous, didnt realize how much till I found it so dry. Glad the did the seal!!


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

anyone else have the ceiling liner all crimped after the brake light gasket fix? Mine is.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I just called to schedule an oil change on my 2016, and the SA told me there was an open recall for installing drains in the battery box to let the water out???

Does she mean regasketing the 3rd brake light, drilling holes and inserting drain grommets in the battery box, or both?

How many people have had headliner damage from lazy mechanics not dropping the headliner and just bending it back?

Did @*slothcruzer* get a new headliner, or is the car still vandalized?

ANSWER: They said they put drains in the battery box today. 
They also said the brake light upgrade was performed previously.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Taxman said:


> I just called to schedule an oil change on my 2016, and the SA told me there was an open recall for installing drains in the battery box to let the water out???
> 
> Does she mean regasketing the 3rd brake light, drilling holes and inserting drain grommets in the battery box, or both?
> 
> ...



Nope no new headliner, they blew me off and I got tired of fighting during health issues besides they mess up the car every time it goes through their garage so I gave up thinking prob' better off. (no new seat clip either) I wont be going to the dealer unless I must and then I will find another. I refinanced loan recently not letting them get full interest credit for the loan. Ive now run into a lot of locals who say this dealer (who owns half the lots around here) are known for good sales deals and lousy customer service after.


----------



## 16 Premier (Jul 16, 2020)

I hate to revive an old thread like this, but our car has suffered from this and I wanted to see if anyone else recently has had any luck in getting GM to help pay for damage related to this defect.

Our car is a 2016 Premier Sedan. We bought it in 2017 with 20k on it. I had driven it to work a few weeks ago(it's my wife's car, I only get to drive it when it needs oil changes or other maintenance) I noticed a stain on the rear portion of the headliner, by the rear window glass, then extending down the left rear pillar. 
I was already aware of the brake light leak woes on these cars, and had checked the trunk several times previously for signs of water intrusion. Never any signs, so I figured everything was just fine. Once I found the stain, I checked the trunk again. No evidence of water intrusion. Sure enough though, the left side of the light assembly was loose on the body from outside. I took it apart to find that the left-most threaded stud was snapped off the lamp assembly, therefore not properly securing that side to the body. This allowed a small amount of water in, just enough to put a big ugly stain on the light gray headliner.

I had a good friend of mine look into the history of our car since he can look up GM cars by vin at the dealer. To my surprise, the brake light gaskets and nuts had already been replaced under the "customer satisfaction campaign". It was apparently done about 1 month before we purchased the car, at a different dealer than we purchased it from. My wife called our closest local GM dealer, who told her that they would have to contact the district manager to see if GM would cover any of this, including replacing the stained headliner that resulted from the faulty repair. After waiting for a week, they told my wife that GM would pay for it, but it would have to be taken back to the dealer that originally preformed the campaign. Of course that dealership is 2 hours away from us, which would be a huge hassle to take it there and leave it for service. Upon calling that dealership, they rudely informed my wife that they are not responsible for anything as the campaign ended in January of 2019. 
Our gripe here is that a GM dealership's faulty workmanship preforming the supposed fix for this leak has now caused a fairly good size and unsightly stain on our headliner. Sure the campaign ended, but if they would have properly done it instead of breaking the plastic on the light assembly, we would still have a nice headliner. It's rather unfortunate that we had no other warning of this problem until the headliner was stained. I bought a new lamp assembly and the special nuts from another dealer, and fixed the issue myself, but I'm out the money for the parts and still have a stained headliner.

Has anyone else on here had a similar issue with a faulty repair? Did the dealer fess up to it? In the grand scheme of things I understand this isn't that big of a deal but I can't help but feel like we really got screwed here. A replacement headliner is $700 or so, and the windshield must be cut out to install it. Talk about an expensive repair...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I mean if GM told the dealer they're take care of it then I would think the dealer is obligated to take care of it. I'd be back on the phone with GM and tell them the dealer was rude to you and refused to fix it and see what they say


----------



## 16 Premier (Jul 16, 2020)

Unfortunately the communication we had with "GM" was through our local dealership. They told my wife that they contacted the district manager for our area, and according to him, GM should pay for the repair. It may very well be that they were trying to pawn the issue off on another dealer in case GM would not reimburse them for the repair. They did give us a number to call that was supposedly a "Customer satisfaction hotline" but we can't seem to get through. I'm not sure if I mentioned it above, but I already repaired the leak myself. My wife has worked on cleaning the stained area with foaming glass cleaner which has helped remove some of it.


----------

